# Looking for specific t-shirt fulfillment



## borersj (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello guys, I am brand new to this forum and the t shirt business in general.
I have my idea and my designs are being drawn already. I have looked into many t-shirt fulfillment companies and discovered shopify has a ton of apps like Print Aura. These companies print and ship your shirts on demand for you. However I am looking for one that has shirt options such as Comfort Colors (which I heard was bought out by Gildan). As I am a college kid who is very busy it would be easiest for me to use one of these services, however most of the services I have seen do not even have long sleeve t-shirts with a frocket (which is a huge part of my t-shirt company that I plan to launch before the end of the month if things go according to plan) If anyone knows where I can find such a service please comment below.
Thanks!


----------



## Eloshclothing (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, just ask them if they can do on the specific shirts you want them to do. Customers always asks us for some of the brands which we don't carry, if we can find the brand shirts they are looking for we go ahead and make it. Thanks


----------

